# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل افتخر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسبه ؟

## ابن مجلد

أود من جميع الإخوة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع وإفادتي , وتأطيرا للمسألة , وتسهيلا وتيسيرا ,
(حتى لايجمح جامح فيبعد النجعة ) أكون أكثر وضوحا :
هل افتخر :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بنسبه ؟
فمن يقول نعم فماذا يقول في الآتي :
( إن أكرمكم عندالله أتقاكم )وحديث ( أنا سيد ولد آدم ولافخر)
( الناس لآدم وآدم من تراب ) ثم هل يتعلق بما لاكسب للإنسان فيه افتخار أو احتقار أو يتعلق به حمد وثناء وشكر لله, بمعنى أن ذا الحسب الوضيع أو ذا النسب الرفيع ليس له كسب في أنه وجد وضيع محتقر أو وجد رفيع بنسبه يُفتخَر.

ومن يقول لم يفتخر :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بنسبه؟
فما تقول في الحديث (أنا النبي لاكذب أنا ابن عبدالمطلب)
(إن الله اصطفاني .....)
أرجو مناقشة الموضوع مع إحسان الظن بأخيك ولا تشغل نفسك بنسب الكاتب .
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ورد في شرح السنة للإمام البغوي ما نصه:
"فإن قيل : أليس قد افتخر النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بجده حيث قال : " أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب " قيل : إنه لم يذهب بهذا القول مذهب الانتساب إلى شرف الآباء على سبيل الافتخار ، ولكنه ذكّرهم رؤيا كان رآها عبد المطلب له أيام حياته ، فأخبر بها قريشاً ، فعبروها على أنه سيكون له ولدٌ يسود الناس، ويهلك أعداؤه على يديه، وكانت إحدى دلائل نبوته ، وكانت القصة فيها مشهورة ، فعرفهم شأنها، وخروج الأمر على الصدق فيها، ليتقوى بها من انهزم من أصحابه، ويرجعوا واثقين بأن العاقبة له. والله أعلم. 
وجواب آخر: أن الافتخار والاعتزاز المنهي ما كان في غير جهاد الكفار ، وقد رخص النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في الخيلاء في الحرب مع نهيه عنها في غيرها ، وقد كان النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) نصر بالرعب ، فإذا أخبر باسمه ، وقع الرعب في قلوبهم ، فكان ذلك سببا لنفرتهم ، كما روي أن علياً لما بارز مرحباً يوم خيبر قال : أنا الذي سمتني أمي حيدرة قيل : كان
السبب فيه أن مرحباً كان قد أنذر أن قاتله يقال له : حيدرٌ ، وكان علي حين ولدته أمه سمته أسداً ، وكان أبو طالب غائباً وقت مولده، فلما بلغه خبره ، سماه عليّاً ، فعدل علي عن اسمه المشهور إلى الآخر ينذره أنه سيقتله ، لأنه أسدٌ ، والأسد يسمى حيدراً. والله أعلم.
وقد قيل في قصة ضمام بن ثعلبة : إنه حين دخل المسجد ، فقال :يا ابن عبد المطلب. فقال له (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : "قد أجبتك. [فإنه] إنما لم يستأنف له الجواب؛ لأنه كره نسبته إلى جده الذي مضى في الكفر، وأحب أن يدعوه باسم النبوة والرسالة التي خصه الله سبحانه وتعالى بها. والله أعلم"
شرح السنة جـ13/ صـ126-128
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## ابن مجلد

جزاك الله خيرا (ياأبا أحمد) ونفع بك , وشكر الله لك هذا الوقت والجهد المقتطع لأجل إثراء الموضوع.
ونتمنى المشاركة من الجميع بما يعتقد فالموضوع مازال قائما ويحتاج إلى مزيد والفائدة لاتخلو إما أن تكون فائدة جديدة تضفها إلى رصيدك
أو مؤكدة لما عندك أو زائدة عليه أو مصوبة ونحوه.
(أخشى أن تكون التحايا للمعرفة ) ومثله المشاركات.

----------


## ابو ربا

اقول والله اعلم 
ان الاول للاخبار وقت المعركة انه النبي الحق ولاغاظة الكفار ولهذا اجاز العلماء التبختر وقت الحرب 
والثاني : وهو ان الله اصطفاني لاخبار امته لا للافتخار لانه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المبلغ عن ربه وهو اخر الانبياء ولا يمكن ان يعلم ذلك الا منه صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## جمانة انس

النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  له مكانة عظيمة عند الله لا يعلم حدودها الا الله
فهو عبد الله و رسوله :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(قل انما انا بشر مثلكم يوحى الي)
فميزه الله بمزايا وخصائص  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
فمنها انه اولى بالمؤمنين من انفسهم :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
ومنها انه يجب ان يحبه المؤمن اكثر من حبه لاي مخلوق حتى نفسه :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
و منها وجوب اتباعه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
ومنها وجوب التعرف اليه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
وقد عرفنا القران بمكانة هذا الر سول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
كما عرفنا رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بمكانته عند الله
فما ورد كله يدخل تحت هذا الباب لنتعرف اليه اكثر 
فنزداد حبا واتباعا
--
(ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم)
و رسول الله بشهادة الله هو اتقانا
فمن ذلك افتخاره كما جاء بالقران
((قل ان وليي الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتو لى الصا لحين))
فعلى قدر صلاح العبد تكون ولاية الله له
و النبي في اعلى درجات الصلاح فنال اعلى درجات ولا ية الله له
و شهد له القران بذلك و بهذا التو لي له من الله
--
و بيانه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لشرف نسبه و انه مختار من الخيار الخيار
لبيان اكرام الله له  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
لنزداد تعظيما و حبا له
و نعرف فضل الله العظيم عليه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
---
اما ما عداه (فلا تزكوا انفسكم ) لان التقوى غيب (هو اعلم بمن اتقى)
و ميزان الكرامة عند الله (( ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم))
--
و لا شك ان اتقانا لله هو رسوله :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فهو اكرمنا عند الله
و خصه الله بصنوف اكرام لايعلمها الا هو 
لانه الر سول الخاتم الذي حبه ايمان و اتباعه رضوان و شريعه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
--
فلا يقاس على سواه فهو عبد الله و رسوله الذي قال فيه
(((((وكان فضل الله عليك عظيما)))))

----------


## ابن مجلد

فهمت من الإخوة المشاركين أن الافتخار يجوز في حال الحرب خصوصا.

أو أن النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  افتخر لا للافتخار وإنما لحكمة أخرى.

أما العضو / جمانة ففهمت أن الافتخار خاص بالنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولايقاس غيره عليه فإن كان فهمي صحيحا فأرجو الدليل على الخصوصية .
والخلاصة فهمت أن الافتخار غير جائز , فنرجو المزيد أيضا فمنهومان لا يشبعان.
جزاكم الله الجميع خيرا أبا أحمد وأبا ربا والأخت جمانة.

ملاحظة : لاأعرف آية (قل إن وليي....) وإنما أعرف ( إن وليي....) إلا أن يكون سهوا.

----------


## جمانة انس

افتخار غير النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بنسبه يدرس من خلال معنى الا فتخار
فان كان  المقصود من الا فتخار هو التكبر و التعالي فهذا من الكبائر
--------------------------
و من الضروري الا شارة الى ان كل مؤمن يفتخر بعلاقته و انتسابه لر سول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(النبي اولى بالمؤمنين من انفسهم)
وبقدر اتباعه للر سول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يحصل القرب منه
(ومن يطع الله و الر سول فأولئك مع الذين انعم الله عليهم من النبيين و الصد يقين والشهداء و الصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا)
فقد اكرم الله سيدنا محمدا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بان جعل كل مؤمن ينتفع بطاعته و يفتخر بالانتساب به بالايمان به والصلاة والسلام عليه وحسن خلقه 
ومعيار القرب منه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
ليس رابطة الدم 
انما  الايمان والحب و الا تباع
و لاتنفع رابطة الدم بدون ذلك
ومن بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه
ولذلك يقال ((ال محمد كل تقي))
--
فاذا كان صلا ح الاباء ينفع الابناء اذا اتبعوهم بايمان واحسان
فقد تميز رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بان كل مؤمن به مطيع ينتفع يهذه الخا صية و ذلك الى قيام الساعة من كل البشر
و ليست مقصورة على من كان من ذريته المباشرين
((((((((النبي اولى بالمؤمنين من انفسهم)))))))))))
فهو رحمة الله للعالمين و ليس  رحمة الله لذريته  فقط
و هذا  من اكرام الله له
ومو قف الشفاعى العظمى يبرز مدى كرم الله عليه
(((((وما ار سلناك الا رحمة للعالمين))))))))))))

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

حقوق آل البيت مالهم وما عليهم 
للشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي الحسيني (رحمه الله)
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=49467

----------

